# Half of German Tornados "not airworthy" for (Syria) air campaign



## CougarKing (2 Dec 2015)

The sad decline of the Luftwaffe/Bundeswaffe epitomized in its fighter jets?

BBC



> *Syria conflict: Half of German Tornado jets 'not airworthy'*
> 
> *Only 29 of Germany's 66 Tornado jets are airworthy, a defence ministry report has revealed.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Lumber (2 Dec 2015)

Uh oh, 'zee Germans ar' coming... anzer:


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Dec 2015)

Lumber said:
			
		

> Uh oh, 'zee Germans ar' coming... anzer:


Mit not zo many planes az furst thought maybe ....


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 Dec 2015)

The Luftwaffe ain't what she used to be, or even the Condor Leigon for that matter...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (2 Dec 2015)

and how many CF-18's could we bring to the fight by next week?


----------

